# parents not sleeping with babies



## Jes04 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was wondering if this is normal The parents doesn't go in the nest at night with the babies there are 3 babies 3 weeks old The parents will just sleep on their perch as if there are no babies The nest is in the cage Does this happen to anyone else? How warm should the room be I'm always afraid they'll be cold at night


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

By three weeks they should have most of their feathers so they no longer need the parents to sleep with them at night. They also have each other. In another week or so they'll be leaving the nest themselves to start flying.


----------



## Jes04 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh ok thank you for the feedback


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is fine. The babies will stay warm enough on their own, and a lot of parent birds don't seem to like sleeping in the nest when it's crowded with big babies.


----------

